# Smelly amphetamine in Europe



## Curiousonion (Sep 1, 2022)

European amphetamine smells very very different from amphetamine in North America I find.
I talked to a few people and was told that in Europe (except in the Netherlands) they take the amphetamine oil and instead of puryfing and crysallizing it they add caffeine and all sorts of different substances to it and out of 1 liter of oil they make 5-6 kilos of weird amphetamine paste. 
Any idea what they add and how harmful the unpurified amphetamine oil can be?


----------



## G.Patton

Curiousonion said:


> Any idea what they add and how harmful the unpurified amphetamine oil can be?



CuriousonionThey are produce amph salt and cut by caffeine. This mixture has negative influence on a cardiovascular system.


----------



## KokosDreams

Curiousonion said:


> European amphetamine smells very very different from amphetamine in North America I find.
> I talked to a few people and was told that in Europe (except in the Netherlands) they take the amphetamine oil and instead of puryfing and crysallizing it they add caffeine and all sorts of different substances to it and out of 1 liter of oil they make 5-6 kilos of weird amphetamine paste.
> Any idea what they add and how harmful the unpurified amphetamine oil can be?



Curiousonion
Yes it's so weird, people in Germany tend to even like it more cut with Caffeine..

The typical formula here to go from Freebase to Speed is: 1L Freebase + 2L IPA/Methanol + reduce to a ph of 6-7 and put it in the freezer..which is already very unpure and unhealthy but 5-6 kilo out of 1l sounds really hard to me man, probably some people even do that..

They are so used to it that some don't even like when people sell them uncut..so weird..


----------



## Oppenheimer

KokosDreams said:


> Yes it's so weird, people in Germany tend to even like it more cut with Caffeine..
> 
> The typical formula here to go from Freebase to Speed is: 1L Freebase + 2L IPA/Methanol + reduce to a ph of 6-7 and put it in the freezer..which is already very unpure and unhealthy but 5-6 kilo out of 1l sounds really hard to me man, probably some people even do that..
> 
> They are so used to it that some don't even like when people sell them uncut..so weird..



KokosDreamsI don't know why anyone would want their amphetamine cut so much.
Just rail caffeine tablets at that point. I guess I am just a bit of a purist with my drugs. I always like to know exactly what and how much is inside something before I take it. I have some friends on the other hand who, when confronted with an unknown substance at a party, just snorted a line without asking any questions. Not really for me.


----------



## Curiousonion

G.Patton said:


> They are produce amph salt and cut by caffeine. This mixture has negative influence on a cardiovascular system.



G.PattonSo you mean they just put 3-4 kilos of caffeine into the amphetamine oil??
I wonder what impurities the oil has in it if it's not crystallized.


----------



## KokosDreams

Oppenheimer said:


> I don't know why anyone would want their amphetamine cut so much.
> Just rail caffeine tablets at that point. I guess I am just a bit of a purist with my drugs. I always like to know exactly what and how much is inside something before I take it. I have some friends on the other hand who, when confronted with an unknown substance at a party, just snorted a line without asking any questions. Not really for me.



Oppenheimer
I'm 100% with you. I think it's just that lots of people really do not care and/or are not aware of the risk of cut products.
Not saying taking drugs is the healthiest thing to do but you can fuck up a lot in your body with the cut shit mixtures


----------



## KokosDreams

Curiousonion said:


> So you mean they just put 3-4 kilos of caffeine into the amphetamine oil??
> I wonder what impurities the oil has in it if it's not crystallized.



Curiousonion
I've never heared of someone putting that much into it and according to official reports the purity of amphetamin paste in europe increased from 10% to 25/30% over the past years so I guess people are getting more aware of not putting "too" much caffeine into it.

From what I know people go 1:2 with oil:IPA/Methanol and then add 10%-25% Cafffeine


----------



## Curiousonion

KokosDreams said:


> I've never heared of someone putting that much into it and according to official reports the purity of amphetamin paste in europe increased from 10% to 25/30% over the past years so I guess people are getting more aware of not putting "too" much caffeine into it.
> 
> From what I know people go 1:2 with oil:IPA/Methanol and then add 10%-25% Cafffeine



KokosDreamsStill, if it's 25% purity that means it's garbage amphetamine that was not cleaned properly


----------



## KokosDreams

Curiousonion said:


> Still, if it's 25% purity that means it's garbage amphetamine that was not cleaned properly



Curiousonion
Definitely!

Mostly IPA is not evaporated good enough and/or the oil not cleaned proper from other by-products..causing the oil to be impure already

With the usual mixture street dealers do to transform oil to speed it gets even worse


----------



## Curiousonion

KokosDreams said:


> Definitely!
> 
> Mostly IPA is not evaporated good enough and/or the oil not cleaned proper from other by-products..causing the oil to be impure already
> 
> With the usual mixture street dealers do to transform oil to speed it gets even worse



KokosDreamsSo then it makes sense that they get 6 kilos out of one kilo of oil if they can only achieve 25% purity after crystallization.


----------



## G.Patton

Curiousonion said:


> So you mean they just put 3-4 kilos of caffeine into the amphetamine oil??
> I wonder what impurities the oil has in it if it's not crystallized.



CuriousonionYou will not get presentable appearance for this mass like amphetamine sulfate. It would be oily gum.


----------



## Curiousonion

G.Patton said:


> You will not get presentable appearance for this mass like amphetamine sulfate. It would be oily gum.



G.PattonLol exactly, that's what they are selling. 
If its sticky they think it's pure apparently.


----------



## Curiousonion

Lol, if you think thats sad wait till you hear about the pink speed they used to sell. ( I suspect it's pink due to mercury contamination)


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

Curiousonion said:


> Lol, if you think thats sad wait till you hear about the pink speed they used to sell. ( I suspect it's pink due to mercury contamination)



CuriousonionWell, sorry to say but your supposition is wrong in most cases.If if it's street stuff it's made with Leuckart procedure 90% of the time.Scaling the Hg reaction up is hard past a certain point.Leuckart still remains the most economically viable route for mass production.As well as a red color being characteristic of over-acidifiying,Non-polar solvent is used to extract or it is steam distilled so even if there is contamination it's not enough to stain pink.


----------



## Curiousonion

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> Well, sorry to say but your supposition is wrong in most cases.If if it's street stuff it's made with Leuckart procedure 90% of the time.Scaling the Hg reaction up is hard past a certain point.Leuckart still remains the most economically viable route for mass production.As well as a red color being characteristic of over-acidifiying,Non-polar solvent is used to extract or it is steam distilled so even if there is contamination it's not enough to stain pink.



UWe9o12jkied91dBut it is not red it is pink. I had some at some point and I did a wash on it and it removed some of the coloring.


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

Curiousonion said:


> But it is not red it is pink. I had some at some point and I did a wash on it and it removed some of the coloring.



CuriousonionOk


----------



## KokosDreams

According to a chemical standpoint most of the stuff sold in central european countries like Germany is not well presentable, unfortunately.

That's why I for myself would only focus on manufacturing a clean oil and let others ruin the product if they choose to do so.


----------



## KokosDreams

Curiousonion said:


> So then it makes sense that they get 6 kilos out of one kilo of oil if they can only achieve 25% purity after crystallization.



CuriousonionAssuming the oil/freebase would be pure (99%), it would be 1L freebase + 2L IPA + 0,45Kg Caffeine, which would mean a total mass of 3,45Kg Paste leading to a purity of around 29%

For 6Kg out of 1L freebase with the same recipe, it would be even worse, like probably 15% - 17% which is very much below the current market standard in central europe (excluding netherlands)


----------



## Curiousonion

KokosDreams said:


> Assuming the oil/freebase would be pure (99%), it would be 1L freebase + 2L IPA + 0,45Kg Caffeine, which would mean a total mass of 3,45Kg Paste leading to a purity of around 29%
> 
> For 6Kg out of 1L freebase with the same recipe, it would be even worse, like probably 15% - 17% which is very much below the current market standard in central europe (excluding netherlands)



KokosDreamsYou telling me they use IPA to cut their amphetamine oil?? That's sick


----------



## KokosDreams

Curiousonion said:


> You telling me they use IPA to cut their amphetamine oil?? That's sick



CuriousonionIt definitely is.

They use IPA or other alcoholes along with caffeine, which is a very unhealthycombination for the heart.

Going through police reports from central european countries (despite Netherlands), the quality of speed actually improved over the course of the past years from average of around 15% to 30% actually, but it's still incredibly awful


----------

